# Dog Shows 2012



## ChaKira (Feb 5, 2011)

Hi

Please post upcoming 2012 dog shows here!

So far:

Dogs Unleashed - Bakewell - 23rd & 24th June 2012
Honley Show - W Yorks - 9th June 2012
Emley Show - W Yorks - 4th August 2012
Penistone Show - W Yorks - 8th September 2012


----------



## bethj (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi i do not knpw of ay other dog shows, But hoping to go to dogs unleashed at bakwell.


----------



## EssexWags (Nov 20, 2011)

All About Dogs Brentwood Essex 11th & 12th May


----------



## SuzieF (Apr 27, 2012)

Penniwells Companion Dog Show
Sunday 10th June 2012
at Penniwells RDA Centre
Edgwarebury Lane
Elstree Herts WD7 8HR
schedules and info from [email protected]


----------



## SuzieF (Apr 27, 2012)

*Penniwells Companion Dog Show*10th June 2012
At Penniwells Riding Centre for the Disabled, Edgwarebury Lane, Elstree, Herts WD6 3RG
Gates open 11 a.m. judging from 12.30
10 pedigree classes, 12 novelty classes
Rosettes to 6th place. £1.50 per class. free parking
email for schedule to [email protected]

There will also be a working dog display, a dog obstacle/agility course, a craft fair, a children's fun day, stalls, raffle, tombola, food & drink, licenced bar. It will be a super day!


----------

